# BULLSEYE!!! April 2013.



## perjury saint (Apr 13, 2013)

*BULL MANOR... AT LAST!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​*
*I've been itching to see this one since NKs report from last summer... Tried just after Christmas but was thwarted by the razor wire!! 
So a few weeks later I got myself up at stupid o'clock and shot down the M40 for another pre dawn assault!! 
Surprisingly, access was fairly easy this time (thankfully no sign of the hairy secca!) So I settled down in one of the armchairs with a ciggie and waited for the sun to come up...
It didnt dissapoint! And I spent a good 8 hours wandering from room to room, sifting through all the memories that have been left behind, whilst avoiding some of the massive holes that litter the floors!
She really is as rotten as a pear!! Cant see it being too long now before she collapses in on herself taking all her treasures with her!! Extraordinary, beautiful, beguiling and a little sad, I wont be forgettin this explore for a LONG while!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sorry for the amount of pictures... I found it VERY hard to whittle em down!! ​*


























 













 









 









 

















 









 









 










 






​
*Thanks for looking... ​*


----------



## shatners (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunning mate... a really great set of photos there.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 13, 2013)

No need to apologize for the amount of pictures when they are THIS good!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 13, 2013)

Great stuff Mr Saint!...


----------



## King Al (Apr 13, 2013)

Great pics PS! The TV and the radio are fantastic


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2013)

Why pare them down when they are all absolutely stunning images I say! Wonderful photography...


----------



## MrDan (Apr 13, 2013)

A* Mr.Perjury Saint
Fantastic, I'm surprised, it doesn't look as trashed as some people have been saying, just rotten!


----------



## Chimper (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunning images, love the TV and the oil paint ones.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 13, 2013)

That's the dogs nads that is mate  Great photography


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2013)

You photographed that well.


----------



## sonyes (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow.....I thought I'd seen some fantastic pics from this place, but these are on another level! Stunning!


----------



## Penfold2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very good images - you should be proud!


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2013)

Oustanding pics there mate
So much left there to


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow... just wow!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 13, 2013)

yep fantastic pics from a great explore. nice one


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunning set of pics dude!


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 13, 2013)

nice one i cant believe this place is still standing


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 13, 2013)

what can i say???....simply extrodionary....brilliant location and brilliantly captured....superlatives are used on DP far too easily for me but this report deserves it....you sir have made my evening.....thankyou for posting this masterpiece.....


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 13, 2013)

It looks like it's been abandoned a good 50 years.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 14, 2013)

Richard Davies said:


> It looks like it's been abandoned a good 50 years.



*Late 80s by all accounts...*


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 14, 2013)

The decay, the library and all these old stuff, really rocks...


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad you made it , these are level 11 images !! top work Shag!! haha


----------



## First1there (Apr 14, 2013)

Brilliant!! Actually unbelievable... Seems time stood still


----------



## muppet (Apr 14, 2013)

stunning place and pics thanks for posting another one on the list


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 14, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Glad you made it , these are level 11 images !! top work Shag!! haha



*Cheers KIIIIID!! About bloody time eh!! *


----------



## chris (Apr 14, 2013)

Fantastic - reminds me of visiting my ancient grandparents


----------



## zooomer (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice set of pictures, it surprised me just how much of the contents are left there.


----------



## Bluestone (Apr 14, 2013)

Love your photo's, wow, wow, wow !!!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 14, 2013)

well done mate, great set would love to see this place


----------



## cuboard (Apr 15, 2013)

Great set here mate, glad you got in here and by the sounds of it you made the most of your time spent there!!! I had a bit of a shit experience back here last september but now you have given me the itch again!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 15, 2013)

WOW... nuff said !


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 16, 2013)

The best set of shots i ve seen from this place they are really something else, BOSTIN!!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 17, 2013)

*Thanks LOADS for all the positive comments you lot!! *


----------

